# Headlight Removal



## Volkswagen1200 (Feb 17, 2011)

I am trying to remove the headlight on my 2003 Audi V8 but I am having difficulty disconnecting what looks like a vacuum leveling mechanism.

It is like a opaque disc about 80mm in diameter and it has what looks like a vacuum hose connected to it.

How did I disconnect this in a way that I can easily re-install it?


----------

